# What is the 100 visa time line for offshore application?



## prestyler (Mar 8, 2016)

Hello all:
We have applied for 100 visa, me and my partner are both offshore.
Considering our situation, wanted to know the approximate time it takes for the 100 visa grant ?

Thank you.


----------

